# anyone have any input on the new hydro power turn kit..



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

anyone use one of these yet an if so are they any good an worth the money... i normally buy cycle country stuff but this is made for moose an looks amazeing any help at all would be nice... my grizz is craveing a power blade so i never have to leave it unless im takeing piss or food break lol... well also if anyone has videos of the warn power pivot in use id like to see hearing alot of mixed reviews on it.. so any advice or help good or bad is appriciated.. thanks...


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I ordered mine from a local moose dealer the first week of December. It was supposed to be at the dealer the 12th. Still on backorder from moose until after the 25th. The fuse website says it is in stock. The person at fuse told me it had 1200 pounds of pushing and holding power. The reservoir has a dipstick and cap to fill if needed. Was told if you hit something hard enough to trip the pressure relief valve you push a button and it repressurizes the hydraulic system and back to plowing you go. The system is supposedly strong enough that you will break or bend the metal parts before breaking the cylinders or system. Was also told it would shorten the life of the system if you habitually angled the blade with it loaded with snow. I thought a hydraulic system would stand up to the weight and stresses of being angled under a load. I dont know. The info was given by someone at fuse powersports. Hopefully its accurate info and not their propaganda. Hope it helps.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

My input is WAAAYYYYYY over priced $800 bucks!  talk about rip off I'm wondering how much it actually cost to make one of those $300 bucks at the most  come on guys make something thats affordable for the regular guy just my opinon.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Outty330;921656 said:


> My input is WAAAYYYYYY over priced $800 bucks!  talk about rip off I'm wondering how much it actually cost to make one of those $300 bucks at the most  come on guys make something thats affordable for the regular guy just my opinon.



One of my power angles $150!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Sky to bad you can't get them for $150 any more,

I was happy as a pig in stink that I got mine for $300 last year when I did. or maybe it was only $200,

heck I dont recall any more.

bet you wishing you was up here for this Ice/snow strom that coming through for the Holida season.

I even plowed with my 84 Big Red last night on a 3" and it did pretty good for what that unit is I was mildly impressed. Though I have V-bar chains and weight on the back. Makes a huge huge difference.

that is all 

Sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

off to the origanal question,

I have no idea on the Moose power angel but back in this thread is alot of great info on the power angles that both I and Skywagon run,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;922548 said:


> Sky to bad you can't get them for $150 any more,
> 
> I was happy as a pig in stink that I got mine for $300 last year when I did. or maybe it was only $200,
> 
> ...


Ya, I hear ypou guys are supposed to get hit hard again. I plowed a ton of snow with my 84 big red, still have the plow but sold red a couple years ago. A little short on traction but a great plow machine. have a great holidays!!!


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Regarding the hydro turn kit. I got a very good deal on mine. Out the door price was way less than msrp. Not much more than power pivot by warn. I am glad skywagon has had good luck with his eagle turn kit. I had one and it worked well for about 3 hours before I hit a seam in the pavement with the blade angled. It literally pulled it in half. Speed was the contributing factor. Thats why I dont have nice stuff.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

*every one wants a cut*



Outty330;921656 said:


> My input is WAAAYYYYYY over priced $800 bucks!  talk about rip off I'm wondering how much it actually cost to make one of those $300 bucks at the most  come on guys make something thats affordable for the regular guy just my opinon.


I would bet they build it for $300.00 but then they usually try to make a profit on it, then the distributer they sell it to wants to make a profit from its sale to your local dealer and obviously the dealer needs to keep the lights on in his building and marks it up.

$300.00 manufacturer cost + 30% manufactures profit + 42%distibuter + 42%dealer = $786.39 total

The thing is, it is too big of a pain for the dealer to buy manufacturer direct so the distributer cost is unavoidable. The distributer makes it so a 16 yr old parts counter kid can order you any part you need out of one book that has hundreds of manufacturers parts in it.

The only way to get away from the added cost is to sit on your computer, research it your self and try to order from a manufacturers online store or from one of their direct approved online dealers.

Just wait...in a couple years some [email protected]$hole company will start building them in China for a $150.00 cost and they'll end up with a retail of $393.00. Then every one will suck em up like the Warn plows and turn around and complain when they dont hold up for a week.
ussmileyflag


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Sidewalk King is spot on. The Moose dealer cost I was told is $500. Now it wont ship until "soon after the New Year". I wont get it until July at this pace.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

It is a little slow for me but is faster then jumping off and moving the plow. But you still have to use the winch to lift the plow. I hate using the winch. I think the kit will be more than $500. I priced it was $986 at my dealer. Overpriced. I don't know if the charging system will put up with the winch and the hydro motor being used allot like I do. We will see if it will work. i need it as simple as possible. no electronics if possible, hydraulic all the way.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sidewalk King;932961 said:


> I would bet they build it for $300.00 but then they usually try to make a profit on it, then the distributer they sell it to wants to make a profit from its sale to your local dealer and obviously the dealer needs to keep the lights on in his building and marks it up.
> 
> $300.00 manufacturer cost + 30% manufactures profit + 42%distibuter + 42%dealer = $786.39 total
> 
> ...


King! You got that rite overpricing. Have had mine on two plows for 6 and 7 seasons, bought for $150 a copy, thought we needed a spare and snapped one up new in the box for $75, still laying on the shelf as mine have been bulletproof.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

skywagon;942104 said:


> King! You got that rite overpricing. Have had mine on two plows for 6 and 7 seasons, bought for $150 a copy, thought we needed a spare and snapped one up new in the box for $75, still laying on the shelf as mine have been bulletproof.


How much do u plow? On a 1-2" snow fall we plow 6 hours sidewalks change angle allot, and my employs run the atv. I need it idiot proof and strong. where did you buy it for 150?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hansons glc;942728 said:


> How much do u plow? On a 1-2" snow fall we plow 6 hours sidewalks change angle allot, and my employs run the atv. I need it idiot proof and strong. where did you buy it for 150?


We usually plow from 2 inches to 12 inches which depends on the snowfall. 4 plows, 2 rotory units, going 24 hours for 2 days.ATV's are nice for the straight run parking lots. this season equiptment is sitting as we have no snow lol!!! Bought the first two from and outfit in Cambridge MN that was a MFG. since then the outfit has sold and the company that bought them out does nit make this type of cylinder anymore. Found one on fleabay brand new in the box with all ardware for $75, it lays on the shelf. May sell com;lete package next summer.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

skywagon;942104 said:


> King! You got that rite overpricing. Have had mine on two plows for 6 and 7 seasons, bought for $150 a copy, thought we needed a spare and snapped one up new in the box for $75, still laying on the shelf as mine have been bulletproof.


How much do u plow? On a 1-2" snow fall we plow 6 hours sidewalks change angle allot, and my employs run the atv. I need it idiot proof and strong


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

skywagon;942758 said:


> We usually plow from 2 inches to 12 inches which depends on the snowfall. 4 plows, 2 rotory units, going 24 hours for 2 days.ATV's are nice for the straight run parking lots. QUOTE]
> 
> if your plowing for 2 day for a 2" snow fall, then you need a truck or bigger equipment. hanson was asking on a 2" snow fall. what kind of customer let you take 2 days to plow?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

dualcuttingedge;1010967 said:


> skywagon;942758 said:
> 
> 
> > We usually plow from 2 inches to 12 inches which depends on the snowfall. 4 plows, 2 rotory units, going 24 hours for 2 days.ATV's are nice for the straight run parking lots. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

that statment that 2" take as long as 12" any plow guy will call that statment DUMB. I will say this again if that is the case then you need bigger equipment.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

dualcuttingedge;1011174 said:


> that statment that 2" take as long as 12" any plow guy will call that statment DUMB. I will say this again if that is the case then you need bigger equipment.


For your friggan single car driveway you may be rite! So go screw yourself.:waving:


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I have used my hydro turn kit once on a 3" snow with about 10 residential driveways. Not a very good test but it worked very well. Much, much faster. I am curious as to how much force it takes to "trip" the turn angle. If you hit an obstacle and it "trips" the hydraulic relief valve you just use the handlebar switch to "reenergize" the system and keep plowing.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

noooooo;1011270 said:


> I have used my hydro turn kit once on a 3" snow with about 10 residential driveways. Not a very good test but it worked very well. Much, much faster. I am curious as to how much force it takes to "trip" the turn angle. If you hit an obstacle and it "trips" the hydraulic relief valve you just use the handlebar switch to "reenergize" the system and keep plowing.


Have never tripped any of mine but run 1 1/2 inch thick poly blade scrapers which may cushion the jarring. Sublime will tell you he has hit things so hard he has snapped the mounting bolts.


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

Noooo what hydro turn do u have?


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the Moose. I had the one like sublime and skywagon for about 3 hours. I hit a seam in the pavement and pulled the cylinder into two pieces. The shear pin/bolt never sheared. Yes, speed was a factor.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice how is that set up holding up?
Do you think the charging system is holding up to the winch and the pump running?
You are the 2nd guy on here that has had the ram pull apart. There is a guy that is selling them on eBay. I never had one but they don’t seem the best eagle plow has a new one but it is more cash. But looks like it is built stronger.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the Mibar setup as well as the Moose hydro turn kit. They are mounted on a 2009 Polaris 850 xp. I do not remember the amp draw but I believe it is comparable to a winch. The Mibar has considerably less amp draw. I have not used it with the headlights on. The charging system has been fine without the headlights on.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

noooooooo sounds like a nice set up. I like that you gave up the winch. I had alot of break downs with my winch and gave it up to. Do you do any back dragging with the ATV?


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

skywagon;1011240 said:


> For your friggan single car driveway you may be rite! So go screw yourself.:waving:


so on a single car drive way a truck is faster but on a parking lot one of your 60" blade is faster then even a small truck like a s10 with a 6.5' plow. is that what you are try to say?:laughing:


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Hansons, Yes I backdrag quite a bit. I do a few commercial sidewalks but mostly residential driveways. It does a decent job backdragging. For the pay accounts I clean up where I have backdragged with a shovel.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

noooooo;1012668 said:


> I have the Mibar setup as well as the Moose hydro turn kit. They are mounted on a 2009 Polaris 850 xp. I do not remember the amp draw but I believe it is comparable to a winch. The Mibar has considerably less amp draw. I have not used it with the headlights on. The charging system has been fine without the headlights on.


How many years have you ran the Mibar system?

Due you just back drag 1x or more?

I backdrag the same area's 2x and call it good, though none of my areas are for $$$ just family or I overlap 1/2 blade for backdragging.

I have had mine for 3 years now and its great. Though I going through my wear bar way faster. I plowed for 5 years before I flipped it last year and now by the end of this year its going to need replacing for next year. though the Blade does scrape way better.

sublime out.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

on my set up I don’t have down pressure for back dragging but I don’t need to back drag much because I have the trucks back drag on my accounts.i have float on my set up. I do allot of strip malls and need the plow to drop off the curb and clean the gutter. So the mibar system would be a little harder to make it work on my work. Holding button plus dropping into the wheelchair ramps. Up down a lot need the float mode.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea If it wasn't for the 2 drive's I due that leave me no option other that the backdragging trick I'd run with my winch and the float mode. I have to due some fancy up/down for my trail at home due the rapid terrian change but it works out.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I backdrag twice usually. I still usually clean it up with a shovel for the pay accounts. I have had the Mibar for 3or 4 years. I bought it for about $300 or $350 and two weeks later it jumped to $500. It is an alright system. I wish it was faster with a longer throw on the actuator. I cannot lift the blade to its full potential because the Mibar only has 10" of throw. I may try and post some pics if I can figure out how.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

noooooo;1013890 said:


> I backdrag twice usually. I still usually clean it up with a shovel for the pay accounts. I have had the Mibar for 3or 4 years. I bought it for about $300 or $350 and two weeks later it jumped to $500. It is an alright system. I wish it was faster with a longer throw on the actuator. I cannot lift the blade to its full potential because the Mibar only has 10" of throw. I may try and post some pics if I can figure out how.


geeze, I could have type that out myself, those are pretty much my thoughts and time line to a T also.

I have looked at the Warner Linear site and thought about getting a acuator from them with a longer stroke. since that is where the acuator is from there's a sticker on mine that has the model number and Warner linear name on it.

I just haven't wanted to spend the $$ to get a longer acuator. 
Warner site at
http://www.warnerlinear.com/linearactuatorsframe.htm

sublime out.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I have looked there myself. My problem is the electrical. I dont know if I would have to change relays and such if I changed to a different actuator.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

nooooo 
is your plow this fast?


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

No. It is this fast. 



 Hope the link works.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

noooooo;1019655 said:


> No. It is this fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you show some pics as to the setup and controls of your system. Looks like a VERY nice setup.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

noooooo;1019655 said:


> No. It is this fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the link works.


My Power Pivot moves faster then that.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't realize it was a power pivot race.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

noooooo;1021952 said:


> I didn't realize it was a power pivot race.


no it is not. it looks like moose used the same pump then the one they use on the utv 72" vee and that is way to slow.


----------

